# Wire bead vs folding?



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

What does this mean and why should you pick one over the other?
I know folded means you can carry and ship it easy, but is there any reason for the wirebead which is always heavier?

Also what does DTC mean?
and UST means tubeless right?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

PoorCyclist said:


> What does this mean and why should you pick one over the other?
> I know folded means you can carry and ship it easy, but is there any reason for the wirebead which is always heavier?
> 
> Also what does DTC mean?
> and UST means tubeless right?


Shiggy's Tire Site covers the wire vs folding pretty well

DTC-Dual Tread Compound...Kenda uses their harder compound in the center for durability and softer compound on the side knobs for cornering traction. Other companies have similar tires

UST-Mavic's standard for tubeless tires and rims that are airtight without any sealant


----------

